# Exclusive Excerpt: Surviving Eddie



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A look inside Van Halen from the eyes of Sammy Hagar. Some of it is brutal. He has a book coming out soon about his years as a "rock and roller"

This is an excerpt from the new book featured in this months Rolling Stone.

Exclusive Excerpt: Surviving Eddie: | Rolling Stone Music | Photos


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

So sad. I'm reading "Watch You Bleed - Saga of Guns N' Roses" at the moment. Same MO.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It's Charlie Sheen, but 15 yrs ago, and we just never knew it. Amazing Eddie's still alive.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I didn't know about the 2004 tour. But I didn't start playing again until 2005, so since I wasn't online and didn't pay attention to anything VH, so I'm not surprised I didn't hear about this brutally disasterous tour.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sammy hagar is a douchebag.
i dont understand the whole "making fun of eddie" thing.
the guy is aging, like all the rest of us.
well, he could afford new teeth so maybe hes better off than the rest of us.
i grew up and learned to play in the early eighties- i was never into it, but nobody i know who adopted that style of playing can do it as well today as they could when they were 21.
too much dexterity and youthful enthusiasm is needed.
the guy could have taken the easy way out, and died in his twenties- 
retaining a god-like status for eternity, but he didnt.
i wish eddie would come over to my place- drink a bunch, shoot at stuff with my pellet gun, listen to nirvana"s "bleach" album. he is real. and im not even a fan.

heres lemmy, on hermaphrodites.
[YOUTUBE]jcsX2eiZ4Iw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i'd swear those guys in the vid are south park's matt stone and trey parker...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

maybe it is lol!
trey parker is cool
[YOUTUBE]5NAtt1bhzN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

"Jesus".........."Where"....???...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

lol- funny movie that one.
a stunt cock?


----------

